# John Deere 425 Right Turn Line Replacement



## Stanuc (Mar 25, 2017)

My Right Turn Line on my John Deere 425 steering is leaking and needs to be replaced. I have a new line. How do I remove the old line from the steering valve inlet port? Does it just pull out or am I missing something?


----------



## Stanuc (Mar 25, 2017)

A little more online research indicates I need to loosen/remove the plate on the steering valve. Hope that does it.


----------

